# Peavey Predator USA pick guard interchangability



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I picked one of these up recently for a decent price. After getting it home and fixing the poorly cut nut (and not a great job, but much better as I'm not that good) I've decided the cheap 'vintage' pups the seller put in are not to my liking. I want to swap in something nice but still budget oriented. 

First question; will a standard Strat pickguard fit? I don't have one to do a side by side. If that's the case, I'll look for a loaded pickguard.

Second question; suggestions on possible pups to try? I'm a big fan of a more traditional sound; love SS cleans and with just a little growl. I don't want to sink a ton of money in this. There's a Dragonfire pre-loaded on GTA Kijiji right now for about the price I want to pay. Is that a good option?

Thanks


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Mods, please move this if it should be in the building/mods forum.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

If the strat-style pickguard DOESN'T fit the guitar, you can always take it apart and transfer all the bits and pieces to the original Peavey pickguard


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I just did this on an old USA Predator. The pickguard was from a MIM strat. It fit but i did have to drill a couple of new holes. Most of the screws lined up fine. This was a very nice guitar with new electronics.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I saw that loaded guard on Kijiji and you should jump on it.

You must remember any mods you do will never increase the reselling value.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, this will never be more that a $250 dollar guitar, which means I can spend about $50 on it.


----------

